
Motion sickness in autonomous cars: Don't read and ride - protomyth
http://www.umtri.umich.edu/what-were-doing/news/motion-sickness-autonomous-cars-dont-read-and-ride
======
therobot24
i think this is prevalent in non-autonomous cars as well. The motion/bumps
move causes your eyes to constantly readjust and in some causes a nausea type
feeling

